# Looking to moving to the USA



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I am just trying to find some information regarding my big move to America, I am looking at moving to America jan 2015 I would really like to find out what I need to do to make that happen and also how I go about getting things

* Bank accounts , so I need to close my Australian one and open a American one?
* Credit rating, does my good credit rating transfer over to America, or do I start all over again? and if so how do I go about starting to get a credit rating.
* Drivers license do I need to take a test or can I just change over?
Work wise, I am a kindergarten teacher here in Australia, how do I go about finding out if my qualifications can be used in America?
*Phone my mob phone can I use my iphone over in America with a different card?


So many more questions and so if anyone can help me with any information at all it would be wonderful

thank you so much looking forward to some great advice


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

your chance of a teaching job in a State school is minimal 
far too many US citizen teachers available 

never close an account at home 
a credit rating can take a year ... you start from scratch

driving ...you start from scratch 

you cBN get foreign qualification evaluated for US 
at World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What sort of visa do you have? Generally, that's the biggest hurdle. The rest all falls into place depending on what sort of visa you'll be on.

Credit rating - you start from 0

Driving license - depends on what state you wind up in. Some states may have reciprocity agreements with Australia (or your state in Australia). If there is an agreement, you may be able to make a simple exchange on proving your residence in the state. For all other states, you take both written and driving tests - though generally they're pretty easy to pass.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

I shall be moving to Conroe Texas


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Aussiechick said:


> I shall be moving to Conroe Texas


do you have a visa already or one n mind


----------



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

No, i am heading there on holiday in oct and dec check things out and then see what my options are. I know i can go on a visa weaver for 90 days


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

As an Australian the E-3 is worth looking into 

you can go see an aila lawyer on your visit


----------



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh really, thanks for the help means a lot so much to think about


----------



## exotichead (Apr 29, 2014)

have you looked any shipping options for extra luggage from australia to usa ??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your problem will be that 
a) You have no US credential
b) Public education does not generally sponsor visas. Yes, I have seen a few over the last ten years - PhD Math and limited to one school year at ridiculous conditions.
c) That leaves a private institution.
d) Conroe, TX is a suburb of Houston; nobody goes there unless there is a very specific reason.


----------



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

1. I dont need to teach i have other degrees also 
2. Yes i am going to that town for a reason, but its not what people think i dont need to go to america for a green card lol i want to go there 


I wont be shipping much of my stuff over, i dont own anything that i must have over in the usa and my family can store it .


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Aussiechick said:


> 1. I dont need to teach i have other degrees also
> 2. Yes i am going to that town for a reason, but its not what people think i dont need to go to america for a green card lol i want to go there
> 
> 
> I wont be shipping much of my stuff over, i dont own anything that i must have over in the usa and my family can store it .


Information provided = answers provided.


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

Not to mention, it's really hard to get a job in the USA as a foreigner, unless you are physically present in the US on EAD or GC.


----------



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

It says on the american embassy they are always looking for professionals to come over, i have degrees, but i cant not try


----------



## tkpierce (Jun 12, 2014)

Best of luck in Texas!!! It is a great state filled with wonderfully friendly people!!


----------



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank u  its one of the reasons i picked there and the town is so cute looking


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Aussiechick said:


> * Bank accounts , so I need to close my Australian one and open a American one?


There is no need to close your Australian account/s. You will need to open a US account.



> * Credit rating, does my good credit rating transfer over to America, or do I start all over again? and if so how do I go about starting to get a credit rating.


You get a credit rating in the US the same way you got one in the US. Time, and paying your bills promptly.



> * Drivers license do I need to take a test or can I just change over?


Short term, you can drive with your Australian licence. Longer term, the conditions depend on the state. When you visit, you can go to DMV and ask.



> Work wise, I am a kindergarten teacher here in Australia, how do I go about finding out if my qualifications can be used in America?


As has been explained, you need to get a job to get a visa sponsor. It's very unlikely that you will find an employer in that line of work who will have any interest or experience in sponsoring you for a visa.



> *Phone my mob phone can I use my iphone over in America with a different card?


Yes.


----------

